# Hedgehogs in AZ????? Help me



## ArizonaSnow (Jun 30, 2014)

So I live in Arizona and I really really want a hedgehog the problem is that they aren't "officially " illegal because you can obtain a permit for owning one....but the requirements for obtaining the permit are impossible to meet even for a zoo, let alone a regular person. So if I was to get a hedgehog does anyone know of a reliable vet I can go to that won't take my hedgie away. Because most of the hedgies that are taken away are put down and that's the last thing I would want for the hedgehog. And if someone can get me the information for a vet I can trust then do you know where I can get a hedgehog in Arizona? Please help me, it would mean the world to me


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I can tell you, you will be advised not to get a hedgehog in Arizona. However, contact Arizona Fish and Game and find out about their requirements.

http://www.azgfd.gov/eservices/special_licenses/wildlife_holding.shtml

Website here, pdf files for the permit, I believe this is the right one. You can apply, I believe it's free. You might get approved though it's doubtful. I am not sure if you have to own the hedgehog before obtaining the permit. I would call and find out.

Maybe somebody has more information.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No reputable breeder will sell a hedgehog to someone in an illegal state. It's not a very responsible thing to do and the hedgehog is the one who will suffer if you get caught, or if it gets ill and there is no vet to treat it. 

If you really want a hedgehog, move to a state where they are legal.


----------



## ArizonaSnow (Jun 30, 2014)

I just moved to Arizona about 3 months ago from Idaho. I came with my family because of my fathers job transfer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's too bad. Once you are on your own, maybe you will find a job elsewhere.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

For the sake of the hedgehog please wait till you are in a hedgehog legal state before getting one. Its not fair to get one just because you want it without putting its safety first.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.animallaw.info/administrative/adusazadcR12_4_401_430.htm#s428

This is the law and requirements for owning wildlife in Arizona which hedgehogs fall under.

ETA - http://www.petitiononline.com/3311786M/petition.html

Sign the petition and raise awareness.


----------



## DHammy01 (Jun 27, 2014)

ArizonaSnow said:


> So I live in Arizona and I really really want a hedgehog the problem is that they aren't "officially " illegal because you can obtain a permit for owning one....but the requirements for obtaining the permit are impossible to meet even for a zoo, let alone a regular person. So if I was to get a hedgehog does anyone know of a reliable vet I can go to that won't take my hedgie away. Because most of the hedgies that are taken away are put down and that's the last thing I would want for the hedgehog. And if someone can get me the information for a vet I can trust then do you know where I can get a hedgehog in Arizona? Please help me, it would mean the world to me


Tbh, you would need to ask a (very) small vet. Maybe they would lie about it? I dont know. If you cant find one dont get one. If you decide to sneak it and they find it, Usually the state would euthinize the hedgie  .


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I wouldn't trust a vet that would lie about treating a hedgehog. I don't live in the States and I have no idea how the regulations work, but if you can't legally own one, I wouldn't get one.


----------



## TeachAtHome (Jun 12, 2014)

I recommend that you contact your congressmen and stand up for a needed change. It won't happen unless someone is willing to make a difference.


----------



## JavaJoy01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gosh I'm glad I live where I do. I think it's so crazy that you have to worry about these things when moving. I also have a Quaker Parrot which is illegal in places, if I move I can't even cross some state borders on my way to the new home with her...My husband and I just love exotics, we have the hedgehog, the bearded dragon, a few exotic birds, salt water fish and the regular dogs and cats...I dream of a pot belly pig, but I can't have them in city limits..


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

JavaJoy01 said:


> Gosh I'm glad I live where I do. I think it's so crazy that you have to worry about these things when moving. I also have a Quaker Parrot which is illegal in places, if I move I can't even cross some state borders on my way to the new home with her...My husband and I just love exotics, we have the hedgehog, the bearded dragon, a few exotic birds, salt water fish and the regular dogs and cats...I dream of a pot belly pig, but I can't have them in city limits..


Where I live they actually breeded a baby potbelly pig with a guinea pig somehow and they call them skinny pigs. They stay small like guinea pigs but they are kinda bald with bits of hair and a little tail like guinea pigs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think that's what a skinny pig is. They're just a hairless guinea pig. Potbelly pigs and guinea pigs are completely different species - they're not even in the same family, so it'd be impossible for them to breed.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Skinny Pigs are just guinea pigs that have been bred to be hairless. They were bred like that to be used in labs originally. They are no way related to pot bellied pigs and it would be impossible to cross breed them.


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

*shrug* when I asked what they were I was told they were guinea pigs bred with potbelly pigs. Maybe the girl didn't know what she was talking about. Nonetheless they are super cute.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She definately didn't know what she was talking about, trying to breed any kind of pig to a guinea pig would be like trying to breed a saint bernard to a cat...just not possible either physically or genetically. They are different species.


----------

